
Online course in game analytics – perfect for game developers [FREE] - allaty
https://edu.devtodev.com/
======
allaty
Awesome course that covers everything from the basics to the more advanced
methods in game analytics: main metrics, ML, AB-testing, revenue forecasts and
many more (video content + study materials).

